# Wireless Network Problems....cannot connect



## jlsmiles22 (Jul 19, 2007)

I am staying with my in laws while my husband is away with the army and I have set up my computer in the basement. I have a linksys wireless adaptor that I have used before and it has worked. My in laws have a linksys wireless router that my husband set up for them for his step-dad's notebook. He put his name for the network name. When I go to connect to the wireless network, Jason (my hubands name) it trys to connect and then says the network is out or range or no longer exists to refresh the available networks. However it is there everytime, and has a decent signal. It is password protected but I can't get it to even get me to where I need to put the password in. My firewall is disabled, and I have tried restarting the cable modem and router along with my computer to no avail.

I think my husband may have had a similar problem when we had a wireless network at our home, but I have no idea how he fixed it. Thanks in advance. 

--I can give specific model numbers etc if necessary but I don't know them off the top of my head.....


~Jessi


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, exact models of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you using the Linksys wireless utility or Windows' WZC, and are you sure that the other one is not running?


----------



## jlsmiles22 (Jul 19, 2007)

To John:

*ISP:* Comcast 
*Country:* Maryland, USA
*Modem:* Com 21 DOXport111 Model # DP111
*Router:* Linksys Wireless G Broadband Router 2.4 GHz 802.11g 
Model No. WRT54GS
*Connection:* Wireless
*Adapter:* Linksys Wireless B USB Network Adaptor 2.4 GHz 802.11b 
Model No. WUSB11v4
*Computer:* Compaq Presario SR1303WM
*Windows:* XP

To Terry:

Ok I have no clue what the windows wzc is so I'm guessing I'm not useing that, I believe I'm using the linksys wireless utility.

As far as I know everything is running, I just can't connect to the wireless network, when I click on the wireless networks box it shows a couple differnt ones, I click to connect to the one I want and when it trys to connect it tells me:

The wireless network is either out of range or no longer exists, try refreshing available networks.

Yet everytime the available networks refresh there it is, out of I think 5 bars of signal it always has at least 3 bars.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggest that you try with encryption disabled. Also, since you have a 'b' card, make sure that the wireless mode of the router is NOT "g only." It should be something like "G or B mixed."

You can double check on WZC as follows: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services - scroll to Wireless Zero Configuration. If necessary set the Startup Type to 'disabled' and use the Stop button to stop it now.


----------



## jlsmiles22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Terry, I did diable my old LAN setting and put in the new network but it's still doing the same thing, although now at least it is asking me for the network key.

How do I diable the encryption? I can't find any router software on my inlaws computer.

The router just says wireless-G router.....perhaps I do just need a G adaptor, because I don't see anything with B on the router anywhere.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need any router software.

Start, Run, CMD

IPCONFIG

The address of the Default Gateway is the base address of the web setup for your router. Navigate to the wireless configuration section, you can disable encryption there.


----------

